# Opener Reports?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious how fishing was back in MN this weekend. I haven't missed many openers in my life back east so I'm curious what I missed.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Well saturday was WONDERFUL 25 mph winds with rain off and on and a mix of hail. Didnt get a bite all day saturday on winnie, just got beat up the whole day by waves, my back is killing me as we speak and i still feel like im rolling on the water. sunday was better caught a few but the wind died and the fish stopped bitting again.

I HOPE THIS WEEKEND IS BETTER! :******:


----------



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

Went out friday night at 12:00 and got two good eaters and then followed those up the next night (sat) with a 16 and 21 inchers. Went out tonight (Sunday), with my old man and lil brother two his old honey hole and got two in about and hour and a half. My bigggest walleye yet a 26 inch 6 pounder! My dad also got a 19 incher. Seemed like they shut down on saturday night and they were deeper tonight pulling rapalas.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

fished a little this weekend, went out at 12:00am opening day and froze my tail off. I caught one walleye but it was a good one. 7 pounds 6 ounces, it was the only walleye all weekend. Caught it on Miltona near alexandria. Ill put a pic up if i can finally figure it out. I read the tutorial and i cant figure it out. Dont know how to get an image here that isnt from the internet. Im also having trouble getting a Gallery, says my username has already been taken? any tips Chris?


----------

